# Stormdrum 3 w/ Play 4 & CC2



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

EastWest has announced Stormdrum 3 (with Play 4) for July 15 release.
$395.00 / €295

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=45561

And for June 19 release, the Complete Composers Collections 2, which also includes seven new additions:
The Hollywood Gold series with Strings, Brass and Woodwinds
The Dark Side
Ministry of Rock 2
QL Spaces
Quantum Leap Solo Violin
$799 / €599

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=45562


----------



## jaeroe (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Stormdrum 3 w/ Play 4*

Jay - have you been holding out on us?! 

awesome news - thanks for the word


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Stormdrum 3 w/ Play 4*



jaeroe @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Jay - have you been holding out on us?!
> 
> awesome news - thanks for the word



I found out about 30 minutes before you did


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2013)

Wooo nice!! Bring on the audio demos!!


----------



## Niah (Jun 20, 2013)

90 GB sweet lord !

Is it possible to know if EW is going to post any demos before the release?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

Niah @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> 90 GB sweet lord !
> 
> Is it possible to know if EW is going to post any demos before the release?



i don't know yet, Niah. If I can find out I will let you know.

But SD2 is probably the most universally beloved EW library so I think SD3 is going o be hugely successful.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 20, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Niah @ Thu Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > 90 GB sweet lord !
> ...



It will have pretty stiff competition with Evolution World Percussion 2, and Hans Zimmer's upcoming lib.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

True but everything is pretty darned competitive nowadays in the sample library world.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 20, 2013)

Will undoubtedly sound awesome. Especially looking forward to info about new features in Play 4

Edit: Might be a good idea for EW to include the year (not just day & month) in their product launch info!


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 20, 2013)

Demos? Walkthroughs? More info would be nice. I'm not buying anything until iLok fixes the issues they have though, tell East West to put some pressure on PACE because I can assure you I'm not the only one that won't.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

midi_controller @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Demos? Walkthroughs? More info would be nice. I'm not buying anything until iLok fixes the issues they have though, tell East West to put some pressure on PACE because I can assure you I'm not the only one that won't.



As a user, I hear you loud and clear about that.


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 20, 2013)

midi_controller @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> I'm not buying anything until iLok fixes the issues they have though, tell East West to put some pressure on PACE because I can assure you I'm not the only one that won't.



+1 to that. I assume all will be will by 7/15, but if not, I will not buy SD3 until it is.


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 20, 2013)

Jay, can you please find out if PLAY4 will be available to those who don't purchase SD3? And if so, can you get an estimated date?

Thanks!


----------



## jleckie (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> midi_controller @ Thu Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying anything until iLok fixes the issues they have though, tell East West to put some pressure on PACE because I can assure you I'm not the only one that won't.
> ...



I know of at least two composers that are having problems with there SD2 being recognized by iLok. They both said East West wont respond to their queries. And 'll just bet its an iLok issue.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Jay, can you please find out if PLAY4 will be available to those who don't purchase SD3? And if so, can you get an estimated date?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I had the same question, and so far it hasn't been answered in EW's thread. I'd definitely want to put Play 4 through its paces before considering purchasing any additional EW libraries.

Another question that was asked was will there be any discount for owners of SD2. I expect EW's answer will be no, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 20, 2013)

These are ll good questions that I am sure I will get answers to in the coming days.

The only one I feel confident in stating a personal opinion on is that I cannot imagine SD2 owners will get a discount, because these are entirely new recordings, not just updated programming, and there is celebrity participation in the person of the renowned Mickey Hart.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

Congratulations to EW !

Finally, they are moving forward once again. :lol: 

Looking forward to SD3 and PLAY 4 Release on July 15th ! and their other new Libraries.

Q. Since EW uses iLok2 for authorizing it's libraries, I wonder if the current issues PACE/iLok is having with their new system is going to have any impact on EW-Products ?

Hopefully PACE/iLok issues will be fixed by July 15th. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pablo1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

ADMIN in the East West Forum has said that PLAY 4 will be a free upgrade!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 20, 2013)

pablo1980 @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> ADMIN in the East West Forum has said that PLAY 4 will be a free upgrade!



I certainly hope so!  But just to clarify, some of us here weren't referring an upgrade price for Play 4, rather for SD3.

And "Projected release date is July 15th" Projected? LOL, no offense, but we know what's happened with projected EW release dates before, so let's hope that this time they are at least able to come close. A new beginning?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2013)

If Play 4 is stable and has seamless background loading... hmm that CC2 deal looks kinda tempting. I've vowed off Play, but if they get their act together I might yet return.

Crappy timing with the iLok hell though.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay !!! PLAY 4 !!! 

I'm also curious with this quote from the official SD3 page "EastWest now offers SSL FX from Solid State Logic, the industry leader in mixing technology; and an upgraded EastWest reverb. The new FX section is available as an optional upgrade for all legacy EastWest PLAY collections...."

Wonder how much is the "optional upgrade". Not much info on that yet.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2013)

hmmm....CC2 on USB3 External Hard Drive...wonder how reliable is that when most users said Hollywood series requires SSD to run. hmmm....???


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2013)

ooooo.....just found this !! 

"PLAY 4 is a free upgrade, the SSL/EW FX section will be a paid upgrade for legacy products ($99/€79) but will be FREE for pre-orders of SD3. "


----------



## benmrx (Jun 20, 2013)

If this is what I think it is, then I'm ready to start buying some EW products.


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 20, 2013)

The SSL FX look great and it looks like the filters in Spaces have been added to Play as well. Finger crossed for a successful release.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! Play 4!!! That's what I'm looking for!

I'm not gonna get SD3, though, as I'm totally "over-percussioned" right now (and also own SD2 which I haven't used at all during the last few years)

Great news!
Marco


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2013)

Even though i'm not planning to get anymore new percussions for the time being (i'm over-percussioned as well! LOL !!), BUT i'm still curious to hear what SD3 has to offer. =)


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks really interesting. I might have to get this, despite PLAY....


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulations EW! 

I am sure this new lib will sound best. This year is also the percussion/drums year.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 21, 2013)

That CC2 is an incredible offer


----------



## yellowstudio (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, CC2 sounds like a no-brainer. Curious for the price of the "Pro" version in comparison to getting CC2 now and upgrading the Hollywood series later on.

Jay, I take it the SSL FX upgrade will be usable for all my legacy instruments once Play 4 drops, if I preorder SD3, right? Or will I have to get the upgrade for every instrument/collection individually?

All I need now to be really really happy is a 50% on the upgrade to Symphonic Orchestra Platinum/Plus, because I still want those mic positions. Anyway, I'll wait for the early adopters' responses but I have a good idea where my christmas bonus is going to go 

so long
Andreas


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 21, 2013)

PLAY4 will have background loading?
A dark day for the coffee business.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a little question regarding the play 4 stuff. I read that you have to pay for the upgrade if you are a "legacy play user". Which products does that include ? All pre-stormdrum 3 content or what ?

Anyways this news made my day. Need to check some bank accounts ... 8)


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2013)

RasmusFors @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> I read that you have to pay for the upgrade if you are a "legacy play user".



That's for the new SSL plugin stuff, the PLAY 4 update is free. Looks like the only way to get the SSL free is to preorder SD3.


----------



## tmm (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I know the answer to this already, but if you get the SSL plugin pack, is it only usable within PLAY? Meaning, you won't be able to use it for your other plugs?


----------



## Strat (Jun 21, 2013)

This might be a silly question, but is it possible to take the bundle but upgrade the Hollywood products to Diamond at a discount, much like Pianos Platinum which is listed? Thank you.


----------



## 667 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm not going to pre-order until I hear it. But if it's good I'll buy it. 

Hard to imagine it will be bad of course. Very curious to hear the more unusual elements from personal collections..


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

midi_controller @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Demos? Walkthroughs? More info would be nice. I'm not buying anything until iLok fixes the issues they have though, tell East West to put some pressure on PACE because I can assure you I'm not the only one that won't.



Pace has told EW that the iLok upgrade is fixed apart from some users that had problems initially, and they are being dealt with currently. 

Please understand that EW however can only rely on the information Pace tells us.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

yellowstudio @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> Yeah, CC2 sounds like a no-brainer. Curious for the price of the "Pro" version in comparison to getting CC2 now and upgrading the Hollywood series later on.
> 
> Jay, I take it the SSL FX upgrade will be usable for all my legacy instruments once Play 4 drops, if I preorder SD3, right? Or will I have to get the upgrade for every instrument/collection individually?
> 
> ...



Yes, if you order SD3 or spend the $99 if you don't, it will be usable in all Play libraries.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

tmm @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> I think I know the answer to this already, but if you get the SSL plugin pack, is it only usable within PLAY? Meaning, you won't be able to use it for your other plugs?



Correct.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

Niah @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> 90 GB sweet lord !
> 
> Is it possible to know if EW is going to post any demos before the release?



Nick will be working on a video and audio demos next week.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 21, 2013)

> Pace has told EW that the iLok upgrade is fixed apart from some users that had problems initially, and they are being dealt with currently.


Pace said that only 75 users had issues. Perhaps that should be amended to be 75 users per sq. mi. of Burbank. 




> Please understand that EW however can only rely on the information Pace tells us.


Yes, that would allow EW to employ the 'plausible deniability' technique. Perhaps if they listened to what their customers and most industry sources were saying they would be on the way to restoring their own goodwill. 

Now in my opinion, iLOK is (was) the best option for protection. If they can survive as a company I will continue to support developers who use it. 

I understand that companies that support iLOK are worried about their day-to-day continuing sales. However with this situation a longer range vision would be their best strategy and defense. 


And when I got up this morning i said to myself, 'EW is actually garnering some good will and patience for PLAY 4 with the impending release of Storm Drums 3 - even without anyone having heard it.' 

I'll probably get it.  

.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

It is simply a factual statement. Pace told Doug it is OK and good to go when CC2 comes out on the 19th. Do you think EW should have someone in Allen Cronce's office for three days watching them deal with this to make sure every iLok user has the problem solved?

Do us both a favor and don't order any new stuff until the reports are in and you see if there are issues, OK?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, started and haven't followed up on any (very good) questions asked by members who were obviously very damaged in this fiasco.

Great service, this iLok.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

I think Allan's statement yesterday was pretty forthcoming:

Hi all,

Folks, I hear you all loud and clear. We have messed up, big time, and let you down. We've let ourselves down too. We honestly thought that this new update would make you all happier. 

It is a more intelligent system that solves some of the problems we had with our browser based system. It brings new features that people have been asking about for years, including the ability to move licenses back to your account, and true support for zero downtime of stolen iLoks. Moving licenses to and from iLok2s is much faster, especially for large numbers of licenses.

We're happy that last night's updates have fixed most of the users who had problems, but we are still working hard today to tackle every last issue.

And as I stated previously, we will make changes here at PACE, and we will make this up to the users who were affected.

Best,

Allen Cronce
__________________


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 21, 2013)

> It is simply a factual statement. Pace told Doug it is OK and good to go when CC2 comes out on the 19th.


I certainly hope all is well long before then. I'm kinda counting on that. 




> Do you think EW should have someone in Allen Cronce's office for three days watching them deal with this to make sure every iLok user has the problem solved?


No, I simply think that the head of a major sampling company should be able to exercise better discrimination than that. 




> Do us both a favor and don't order any new stuff until the reports are in and you see if there are issues, OK?


Actually, I'm considering buying Softube's Tilt plugin today because they are selling it at 50% off (presumably because that company is trying to give their customers a bone during this period of great uncertainty). I'm betting that this will be resolved soon enough.


There is nothing you can do or say that will probably stop me from buying Stormdrum 3. I don't think they're paying you for sales prevention. 

Feel free to have the last word. It's not my style. _-) 

.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see it, about those compensations to affected users.


I don't think things will change much. They will fck up again.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

Seriously, Jack, after Pace has told Doug it is good to go and all the EW tech guys have tried it successfully, what would you have EW do?


----------



## tmm (Jun 21, 2013)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> Feel free to have the last word. It's not my style. _-)



Aptly demonstrated.

I for one can't wait to hear SD3. My purchase is actually dependent on good reports re: PLAY 4, though, so I probably won't be able to take part in the pre-buy. Not a big issue for me, as I have more plugins than I could ever list from memory right now.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 21, 2013)

From Gearslutz today:


> I just purchased EWQLSO and followed the steps to authorize the libraries onto my iLok. The authorizations went through and initially showed up as being on my iLok in the iLok License Manager; however, when I would sign in it would change and and my authorizations would disappear and show as 0 instead of 4. I deleted the iLok License Manager Software and reinstalled it. Now, the 4 authorizations never show up, whether I am signed in or not.
> 
> I am a little worried because this is my initial authorization and PACE doesn't show the licenses on my account with them. Am I ****ed or is there a solution?




It's not safe to back into the water just yet.

.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

Also, fromAllan:
Allen and the engineering team have been working non-stop to get this issue resolved. 

June 19, 2013 23:55 PST
This update of Sync/Repair targets issues that last night's version did not resolve. Again, this update was on our server code, so you do not need to download and install a new version of the iLok License Manager application. If your iLok had bundled licenses and/or queued licenses on it, or if you were trying to Sync/Repair a first generation iLok, previous Sync/Repair attempts may have been unsuccessful.

If you are having a problem with an iLok or a license, please follow the steps below for each of your affected iLoks. Make sure to have only one iLok plugged in at at time.
Please use the following steps to perform a Sync/Repair operation.

IMPORTANT: For the quickest and best result, we recommend going through these steps with each affected iLok individually, with ONLY that iLok plugged in.

The first generation iLok is not as speedy as the second generation iLok; please be patient as this type of iLok will take longer and the process may seem slow or like nothing is happening. Don’t quit the process, leave it alone until it is finished. Seriously! Don’t touch the keyboard.

1) Unplug all iLoks from your computer.
2) Launch iLok License Manager. If you see "operation in progress" immediately upon launching, wait until the message clears before signing in. BE PATIENT. Do not close the application. When the initial operation is finished, sign in.
3) Plug in ONE iLok.
4) Double-click the plugged in iLok in the left-hand location column to open the Details Pane.
5) Click the "Sync/Repair" link, and wait until the process completes. Again, be patient and let it do its job. The progress bar may flicker and at some points it may look like nothing is happening but you need to wait for the confirmation that the process is finished. This may take some time, especially for a first generation iLok.
6) Verify that all expected licenses are now seen on your iLok, or in some cases, a license may be in your account instead of on the iLok. All expired licenses will be moved to your account.

Repeat steps 3-6 until you have performed a Sync/Repair on each iLok.

As we may have said to you before, we truly appreciate your patience with us through this major release.
__________________


----------



## quantum7 (Jun 21, 2013)

I wonder if EW shouldn't have given us an exact date again for PLAY 4....since they had some bad luck the last time they announced it. Maybe just surprise us next time on the actual day the product is released. Nevertheless, it's nice to see EW moving forward again. SD3 sounds exciting.


----------



## Strat (Jun 21, 2013)

Jay, would you be able to find out the answer to my question, please? The Gold products don't have everything I'd like to have... :(


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

Strat @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> Jay, would you be able to find out the answer to my question, please? The Gold products don't have everything I'd like to have... :(



I'll ask, Strat,


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 22, 2013)

Josquin @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> PLAY4 will have background loading?
> A dark day for the coffee business.



hahaha, great one! That made my day o-[][]-o :D :D :D 

Marco


----------



## TSU (Jun 22, 2013)

Is there will be added more output channels in PLAY 4?


----------



## star.keys (Jun 22, 2013)

If Play 4 actually works for me on Mac, this could really be a good news! Do we have any Beta users here who can post their impressions of Play 4 performance on Mac?

I am not going to make a mistake of pre-ordering (or ordering) anything from EW until good number of end users confirm that their software works flawlessly on Mac. If it actually works this time, I may end up buying SD3.

Looking forward to Play 4.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 22, 2013)

star.keys @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> ...Do we have any Beta users here who can post their impressions of Play 4 performance on Mac?...



I bet they won't (NDA...) 

Marco


----------



## lpuser (Jun 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> As we may have said to you before, we truly appreciate your patience with us through this major release.



Thanks Jay for (re)posting these steps - and sorry for being OT, but:

In my opinion it is not the customers duty being forced to (repeatedly) perform such steps just in order to get a copy protection up-and-running. Their "thank you for your patience" is just laughable. I ask myself what the buyer of a car would say, it it would not start anymore and he got advice to just fumble around the engine a few times and then it may finally work again ... or not.

Waves have done the best they could do by moving away from Pace and making their own copy protection which is not only a pleasure to use (Pace have taken a very close look obviously), but also as unintrusive and flawless as can be.

My EW issues in the past have all been 100% iLok-related and thankfully each one of them was solved. But is a customer who pays money for a usable product (plus the developer who pays money) really the one who should bother with such stuff? I strongly believe not.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

I understand your point of view lpuser.

I am problem/solution oriented. If I encounter a problem, I do not care who is to blame, how it should or should not behave, just tell how to fix it and unless it is extraordinarily difficult, I am Ok with it.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 22, 2013)

Seems like PACE also told Avid they're all good to go for PT11 release, but it turned out not quite true at all... A lot of people having issues over at DUC, and the thread just grows.

http://duc.avid.com/showthread.php?t=340188


I wonder how much longer will people take this shit from PACE. It's a massive clusterfck that paying customers definitely do not deserve. This just shows everything that's wrong about dongles as DRM. Everything.


----------



## 667 (Jun 22, 2013)

Is there a list of PLAY 4 features? I'm not sure what to be excited about, it seems there is a mixer page but that's it?

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=42353

Can anyone comment on the "more advanced instrument properties" and what's in there?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

667 @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> Is there a list of PLAY 4 features? I'm not sure what to be excited about, it seems there is a mixer page but that's it?
> 
> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=42353
> 
> Can anyone comment on the "more advanced instrument properties" and what's in there?



Doug does say "added background loading,"


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 22, 2013)

Re: Play4 features

Also, quoting from http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=42353 :

"We replaced some third party components that were problematic on some systems, improved the streaming engine"

Hopefully, "some systems" means Macs, which seem to have more problems with Play than PCs (I'm PC-based so I'm not sure any specifics). The streaming engine upgrade may limit peak read demand, which always struck me as extremely high and more sustained in Play instruments compared to Kontakt instruments of comparable depth.

Other than that though, what kind of features would a sample player would even offer? It's not a proper editor or scripting environment, and almost certainly never will be, so there's very little for it to improve outside of metrics.


----------



## TGV (Jun 22, 2013)

Adrian Myers @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> Other than that though, what kind of features would a sample player would even offer? It's not a proper editor or scripting environment, and almost certainly never will be, so there's very little for it to improve outside of metrics.


Most important to me, a Mac user, would be performance, but there could be some niceties in there, such as custom key switches, opening up more parameters to automation, easier work flow. Just sorting the patches by name or MIDI channel instead of by order added would be nice to have. So it wouldn't be in core functionality (scripting, multi-oscillator, whatever), but more in usability and performance.

I'm holding my breath...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

I am pretty sure that customizing key switches will not bean option in Play 4.


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> I am pretty sure that customizing key switches will not bean option in Play 4.



*facepalm*

I'm hoping that you are wrong about that, considering it was one of the most requested features I saw. I really want some more flexibility to work with my libraries (change CCs and such). If they start talking about Play Pro again I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2013)

midi_controller @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> I'm hoping that you are wrong about that, considering it was one of the most requested features I saw.



If there is still no alternative to having just 1 patch per midi channel, I'm totally giving up on EW. It was indeed a very requested modification, and one that other samplers have had for years.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm sure if the ability to modify Keyswitches was included, it would have been mentioned specifically.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

Doug said a long time ago that would not come until Play Pro (I know, I know.)

But this really is not such a big deal anymore. If you are a Logic user, there is the Ski Switcher. If you are a Cubase user, there is Expression Maps. For everyone, there is Brian Wherry's TransMIDIfier.

I now switch between all my HS Vln 1 articulations on one Logic track, Vln 2 on a second, etc.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2013)

"A big deal"? Are you kidding?

Transmidifier doesn't work when stuff is hosted in VEP. And the "solution" for Logic then need tons of instances of VEP.

Cubase can get around this problem, but DP can't (any DP users out there that work in film?). And I don't think PT can either.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

jamwerks @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> Transmidifier doesn't work when stuff is hosted in VEP. And the "solution" for Logic then need tons of instances of VEP.
> 
> Cubase can get around this problem, but DP can't (any DP users out there that work in film?). And I don't think PT can either.



No, Logic does not need tons of instances, I am just choosing that workflow (and loving it, btw.) You can address up to 16 MIDI channels in VE Pro per instance so before I had 3 instances of Play for Vln 1, Vln 2, and Vla, 5 patches each, in one VE Pro project which I could address and automate with 3 Logic tracks.

i can't speak to DP but my guess is whoever is the DP power user equivalent of Peter Schwartz or Raptor4 here can come up with a solution.

And I thought Brian said he got got TransMidifier working with VE Pro.

EDIT: Yes he did.
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2013)

"I currently use VEP on my sampler slave, but I use it in standalone mode (for a variety of reasons), so I send MIDI from my sequencer to the sampler, then audio comes back via ADAT lightpipe. Anyway, with this setup, the MIDI "passthrough" tracks aren't necessary, as TransMIDIfier can just send the MIDI straight to VEP on the sampler."

Is this what you are referring to?

Also, there was a thread on SOL where Play 4 was being discussed for it's launch August '12. As I remember (may be wrong) Doug talked about people wanting better routing possibilities. But I can't find that thread anymore. Do some threads that are locked just disappear?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

jamwerks @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> "I currently use VEP on my sampler slave, but I use it in standalone mode (for a variety of reasons), so I send MIDI from my sequencer to the sampler, then audio comes back via ADAT lightpipe. Anyway, with this setup, the MIDI "passthrough" tracks aren't necessary, as TransMIDIfier can just send the MIDI straight to VEP on the sampler."
> 
> Is this what you are referring to?
> 
> Also, there was a thread on SOL where Play 4 was being discussed for it's launch August '12. As I remember (may be wrong) Doug talked about people wanting better routing possibilities. But I can't find that thread anymore. Do some threads that are locked just disappear?


I didn't get into TransMidifier because with Logic I don't need it.

No insight on how it works on the SOL forum


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, looking forward then to some info from Doug or Nick about Play 4.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is the post that I was referring to from Doug Rogers. It appeared on the "Sounds on line" forum, in the thread announcing the launch of Play 4. This was August 5th 2012



The two most requested features by far were better routing and background loading, both are included in PLAY 4, but we always welcome user suggestions. If the same feature is requested often enough, it will find it's way into a future version if it doesn't create other problems.

Cheers,

- DR


So I imagine that there are some novelties in the routing capabilities....

EDIT: And in Doug's first post on that thread that announced Play 4, he stated:

added more advanced instrument properties


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> ... If you are a Logic user, there is the Ski Switcher. ...



Thanks a lot for mentioning Ski Switcher! Didn't know this one before. Great!

Marco


----------



## jtenney (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't know about it either. Thanks, Jay!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2013)

Strat @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> Jay, would you be able to find out the answer to my question, please? The Gold products don't have everything I'd like to have... :(



Sorry it took so long but the answer is, "Yes, but there is no upgrade path from CCC2 to CCC2 PRO, they will pay the upgrade prices published on the site."


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 25, 2013)

Serious improvement in Mac performance would send me scurrying off to buy the EW products I've been avoiding, as it really doesn't seem that Play 3 is the right container for the Hollywood series. I am not sanguine about vast Mac performance enhancement, but I'm eager to be proven wrong.

Edit- good lord- check out the Composers Collection 2. I would be so all over this if Play 4 brought us Mac enhancement.


----------



## tmm (Jun 25, 2013)

+1


----------



## Caedwallon (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally! Looking forward to Storm Drum 3.


----------



## Strat (Jun 26, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Sorry it took so long but the answer is, "Yes, but there is no upgrade path from CCC2 to CCC2 PRO, they will pay the upgrade prices published on the site."


No problem at all. I really appreciate you looking into this for me. 

It's unfortunate, because I wanted to upgrade the 3 Hollywood products to Diamond, but if I need to pay the regular upgrade fee per product instead of having access to discounted upgrade prices for these 3, that's unfortunate. 

Thanks again for the update, Jay.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 27, 2013)

So what is the difference between the taikos recorded here and the other taiko samples I have in SD1, SD2, RA, and Goliath?


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 27, 2013)

Strat @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> It's unfortunate, because I wanted to upgrade the 3 Hollywood products to Diamond, but if I need to pay the regular upgrade fee per product instead of having access to discounted upgrade prices for these 3, that's unfortunate.



The total cost is only $799 + $250*3 = $1549, as opposed to $1797 for the three Diamonds themselves, so you're still getting a ~14% discount on top of the 25% discount, ignoring the other 4 instruments (which is probably right).

The total cost is only a couple dollars more than Sable by itself. It's barely a third the cost of a comparable setup from any other set of developers, as is often the case with EW. I personally don't care for EW's public voice and wouldn't support them at any price, but their bundle price really doesn't seem very "unfortunate."

Cheers


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 27, 2013)

Adrian, you don't like me? :(


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Jay, my comment was not to be taken that way at all! It's far more insidious (check your PM) >8o 

Anyway, my point was just to share with Strat and anybody in a similar position that the CC2 is an astonishingly good deal under any circumstances. And it really is.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2013)

Adrian Myers @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Hi Jay, my comment was not to be taken that way at all! It's far more insidious (check your PM) >8o
> 
> Anyway, my point was just to share with Strat and anybody in a similar position that the CC2 is an astonishingly good deal under any circumstances. And it really is.



Unless you're on Mac. Unless that changes. I'd cross my fingers for Play 4, but who can play music for 3 years with crossed fingers?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyway received it yet? If so, how are you liking it and how are you liking Play 4?


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Jay. Where is the link to the Play 4 update? I've been so busy lately and have been out of the loop. I went to the soundsonline page, but only see Play 3.07.

Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 23, 2013)

quantum7 @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Hi Jay. Where is the link to the Play 4 update? I've been so busy lately and have been out of the loop. I went to the soundsonline page, but only see Play 3.07.
> 
> Thanks!



It is only available for now to purchasers of SD3. After they install it, they should see an alert as to how download it. It will however, be a free update later for all users.


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 23, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> quantum7 @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jay. Where is the link to the Play 4 update? I've been so busy lately and have been out of the loop. I went to the soundsonline page, but only see Play 3.07.
> ...



Aaah....OK. Thanks.


----------



## 667 (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought SD3 from a reseller-- will I still qualify for the free FX upgrade? They still haven't shipped so I may not get it until August.


----------

